# Higby Mountain 2.27.15



## fcksummer (Feb 27, 2015)

*Higby Mountain 2.27.15 (CT Backcountry - The Rest Stop Chute)*

I've been driving back and forth between Boston and NJ quite a bit this winter and every time I've gotten off the Merritt Parkway and onto 91 North these cliff faces have caught my eye. 







After 3 or 4 trips past this epic terrain I began to wonder if we've gotten enough snow to possibly conduct a first descent down this steep and exposed beast. I spotted a tiny chute that led into an open sustained steep. I visualized tearing down through the chute and laying down some massive sweeping carves at 50mph+ 

Here's the line






I parked in the 91 rest stop and quickly hopped over the fence to begin the ascent in a race against the sun. The snow had a light crust on top and was knee high for most of the climb. There was a cross country ski path that I was able to follow most of the way up. The path provided some minor relief from sinking through the snow. Three quarters of the way up the trail ended and the snow became waist high in a few windblown areas. This slowed me down significantly as the sun began to set.







I finally reached the chute I had spotted from the highway. 






The waist deep snow apparently had given way to thin cover. I figured once I made it through this section it would open up into a deep powdery field. I strapped in and dodged the rocks as I made my way through the rocky chute. No scrapes! I'm thinking I'm home free with no damage to my board when suddenly I realize I'm riding over a stream. The snow is rapidly turning into a rocky run-off. My board is sinking quickly as I try to dodge rocks and get away from the (water)fall line. A few bumps and scrapes later I'm back on powder topped with a layer of hard crust. I make a couple of turns but now I'm dealing with sluff as it races down the hard surface threatening to take my board out from under me and possibly carry me all the way to the highway. I've had about enough of Higby at this point. I slip into the trees and out of danger but not before I can snap one last picture looking back up at what I conquered. 






I wouldn't recommend this one until we get another storm :lol:


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 28, 2015)

Pretty neat, I think Powder Ridge is near this, on the other side maybe?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 28, 2015)

Split board & skins


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice!  I saw that same chute when I was at powder ridge a month ago and wondered about it.

http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=135146


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 28, 2015)

jaysunn said:


> Pretty neat, I think Powder Ridge is near this, on the other side maybe?


It looks like Powder Ridge is directly south of where I was. Not too far away either, same ridge. 


Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Split board & skins



That would have made the hike a lot easier! Definitely not worth taking good equipment up there unless it gets another few feet.



deadheadskier said:


> Nice!  I saw that same chute when I was at powder ridge a month ago and wondered about it.
> 
> http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=135146



Great minds think alike :beer:


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 19, 2015)

Great post! I live just a mile north of there.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 20, 2015)

Great job, I've always wondered if this could be done! (not by me). I would have guessed the snowfield below the chute has a jumble of loose rocks underneath? And I thought the woods lower down looked skiable from the rest area.


----------



## Northy (Mar 20, 2015)

Awesome! Aside from that main shot you can see from the road there are actually a couple places on Higby that go through from the top and make for some fun, often "interesting" skiing. I've been psyched that each of the past couple winters (I only moved to CT a few years ago, and I stare at that ridge from my front window) we've had enough snow to hike and ski all around Higby and Besek Mountains.

If you're ever looking to do it again send me a message – there are better places to park than the rest stop and the CT Blue trails make it really easy to skin up and along the whole ridge. In the meantime here are a couple crappy iPhone pics from three different chutes I've found that go through (the last pic is the same one you skied, taken Feb. 15th of this year). Glad to see more people are skiing Higby!


----------



## chandarakanthadesai (Mar 22, 2015)

Verry nice to seeing ice slope good experince..


----------



## chandarakanthadesai (Mar 22, 2015)

Sir you always send me… ..


----------

